# WOOHOO! I LOVE THE NEW FORUM!!



## mythmaster

I'm about to put some chicken breasts in the smoker in order to celebrate the new forum software!  I'll post Q-view in a new thread when they're done.

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## pandemonium

not sure yet hmmm  im not good with change lol


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Think I will have some beer to celebrate.  Change is good...


----------



## smokey paul

WOW thanks Jeff Looks great.... Now if i could fine something    lol


----------



## pandemonium

maybe their still working on it but it seems slower to load than the old one


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Mine is loading just as fast...


----------



## thunderdome

pandemonium said:


> maybe their still working on it but it seems slower to load than the old one


Yeah, I'm getting a "please wait" when toggling pages


----------



## mythmaster

ALSO, I emailed the owner of "3men with nothing better to do" and asked him if I could put the info on competition chicken from his site into our wiki.  He said "yes" so I will be doing that when I get a chance!

Here's the email back-and-forth:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> Thank you for your email and for the compliments on the competition Chicken. I do not spend a lot of time on the website any more, but had hoped to do a similar write up for each of the 4 KCBS competition meats and have still not completed that!
> 
> Please feel free to post the information on the wiki. Thanks for asking. I put the site together in order to share information with others and not as a commercial site. So the more people benefit from it the happier I am !
> 
> Regards
> 
> Grant
> 
> 
> *From:*Bret
> *Sent:* Monday, May 24, 2010 8:46 AM
> *To:*
> *Subject:* competition chicken is AWESOME
> 
> Hi -
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for the competition chicken page on your site.  The brine recipe is very good, and I've linked to it several times whenever people ask about brining chicken over at SMF ( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ ).
> 
> We're getting new forum software at SMF that will include a wiki.  With your permission, I would like to include the information from that page in the new wiki citing you as the source, of course.  I didn't see any copyright information on the site, but I wanted to ask you if it would be OK anyway because that's just the right thing to do.
> 
> Of course, I invite you to join us over at SMF -- it's a highly active forum with members whose skills range from novice to professional.  Some of the members are even competition judges.  Note that I'm not affiliated with the site in any way -- I'm just a proud member (my username there is "mythmaster").  The forum is down right now while the new software is being installed, but it should be back up this evening.
> 
> Again, I want to thank you for the competition chicken page on your site.  It has been extremely helpful to me and others, as well.
> 
> Bret


----------



## pandemonium

i know im a whiner lol but the colors just seem to blend together brown on white dont seem right haha maybe i need to try my desktop pc


----------



## justpassingthru

I like it! Thanks Jeff and all of those that work here to make it possible.

Just one thing, how do I change the avatar, I like trout, but hey..., I'm in Tahiti, it's got to be a coconut palm on a white sand beach next to a blue lagoon. LOL

Gene


----------



## lugnutz

I think I can get used to it, as long as it quits tellin me I've been denied access !! I thought maybe I screwed up my password so I clicked the "forgot password" link, then went to check email. When I came back to smf I was logged in..magik!!  Oh and the general discussion was missing until it logged me in.


----------



## TulsaJeff

JustPassingThru said:


> I like it! Thanks Jeff and all of those that work here to make it possible.
> 
> Just one thing, how do I change the avatar, I like trout, but hey..., I'm in Tahiti, it's got to be a coconut palm on a white sand beach next to a blue lagoon. LOL
> 
> Gene


Click on My Profile a the top.. then under your picture click the link that says "Replace Image".


----------



## pandemonium

it appears the sig pics are a different resolution now?


----------



## TulsaJeff

pandemonium said:


> maybe their still working on it but it seems slower to load than the old one


We are indeed still working on things.  Lots of data is being crunched so page loads (mainly those with lots of images) may be a little bit slow for the next day but things should start picking up.


----------



## justpassingthru

Please have patience with me, I'm a complete idiot with computers, replace it with what, where do I find a picture of a palm tree on a white sand beach next to a blue lagoon?

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## pandemonium

TulsaJeff said:


> We are indeed still working on things.  Lots of data is being crunched so page loads (mainly those with lots of images) may be a little bit slow for the next day but things should start picking up.


Good deal Jeff


----------



## hhookk

Thanks for all your hard work Jeff and all the other people who put this together.


----------



## jaxgatorz

hmmmmm  ask me again in a few days


----------



## fired up

Sweet, looks good


----------



## hambonebbqsmoker

Thank's Jeff Great Job!!!!!


----------



## the iceman

TulsaJeff said:


> We are indeed still working on things.  Lots of data is being crunched so page loads (mainly those with lots of images) may be a little bit slow for the next day but things should start picking up.


My avatar on the old forum was a gif & now is just an image. Is this something I need to reload or will gif's be available to use at all? Also, is there a setting to view more than 10 responses per page on any particular thread? I think I had the old one set at 20 per page. 

Thanks Jeff. Things are looking good so far.


----------



## meateater

I'm loving it so far!


----------



## carpetride

Wow, thought I had went to wrong place for a moment!


----------



## carpetride

Any way to get rid of all the advertising?


----------



## mythmaster

Carpetride said:


> Any way to get rid of all the advertising?


I don't know if it's because I'm a Premiere Member or because I use AdBlock Plus in Firefox, but I don't see any ads.


----------



## carpetride

Found a setting in the "profile" at the bottom.  Still have a wide blank space on the right hand side of my screen...means less usable screen when I visit here.  I'm sure they have worked hard on this and I commend the efforts but boy this going to take some getting used to.  I use FireFox and IE.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Carpetride said:


> Any way to get rid of all the advertising?


Yes, you are a premier member so in your profile there is a check box to turn off ads.


----------



## fourthwind

Jeff,

When I try and re arrange my signature it keeps wanting to put two lines together.  Any way to get around that or is it a bug?


----------



## Dutch

JustPassingThru said:


> Please have patience with me, I'm a complete idiot with computers, replace it with what, where do I find a picture of a palm tree on a white sand beach next to a blue lagoon?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gene


Gene, if you have a pic of a palm tree on a white sandy beach loaded on your computer, you should be able to use that for your avatar pic. You might have to tweak it to get the pixel count small enough for it to fit.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Fourthwind said:


> Jeff,
> 
> When I try and re arrange my signature it keeps wanting to put two lines together.  Any way to get around that or is it a bug?


You have to click on "Source" and add a <br /> where you want the line to break

For instance:

first line<br />

second line<br />

third line<br />

fourth line<br />

fifth line

After the 5th line it will not break any further it will just run together. A great way to put more than one item on a single line is to separate them with bars (just above the Enter key).


----------



## TulsaJeff

Dutch said:


> Gene, if you have a pic of a palm tree on a white sandy beach loaded on your computer, you should be able to use that for your avatar pic. You might have to tweak it to get the pixel count small enough for it to fit.


I think it will automatically re-size for you.. one of the things I really like about this software. I know it does that for images within the post.. pretty sure it does for avatars as well. Let me check into that to make sure.


----------



## fourthwind

A few more questions

I hadn't tried yet, but I noticed all our signature banners went away.  Are we going to be able to use those?

Are premier members going to get green name lettering again, or is that going away?

Other than really slow load speeds ( and I have a 7Mbps connection )  the site looks great!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Fourthwind said:


> A few more questions
> 
> I hadn't tried yet, but I noticed all our signature banners went away.  Are we going to be able to use those?
> 
> Are premier members going to get green name lettering again, or is that going away?
> 
> Other than really slow load speeds ( and I have a 7Mbps connection )  the site looks great!


Lots of data is being crunched right now so page loads (mainly those with lots of images) may be a little bit slow for the next day or so but things should start picking up soon.

The signatures on this platform are more limited than what we have been used to. For some this is a good thing and for others.. not so good. There are some significant changes coming down the pike on signatures to allow some images and such but not sure how soon this will happen.

Also, group names do not seem to be colored on this platform. Instead, they use badges under your username to show what group you belong to.


----------



## indyadmin1974

Man this is sweet guys!

Congratulations on getting this up and running so quickly!

The functionality is so smooth (at least on my end right now) and the layout is awesome!

I love the clean look of the posts and the WYSIWYG editor is so easy and the buttons are nice and large!

Kudos to you and your fellow admins!

And for those who are not at all sure what went on behind the scenes, take it from a guy who supports DR (disaster recovery) software...a cut over is never a happy scenario and to have this back up this quickly with things for the most part just working is an unbelievably large feat.

Give these guys a break and make notes of what you are missing / don't like / want and give them a few days to finish up.

Thanks again Jeff Brian and Jerry and all the folks from Huddler!    I will have to renew my Premier membership in the morning.


----------



## mrblack947

This is the most god awful forum software I have ever seen or tried to navigate.

HATE IT!!!

WTF?  Everybody uses VBulletin for a reason.


----------



## lugnutz

JustPassingThru said:


> Please have patience with me, I'm a complete idiot with computers, replace it with what, where do I find a picture of a palm tree on a white sand beach next to a blue lagoon?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gene


Gene click on your current pic it will take you right to your profile, under your current pick ( when your in your profile ) you will see change pic or change underwear..something about change. click on that and you should be good to go


----------



## lugnutz

ok now I'm an idiot..beats me where you find a white sandy beach and a palm tree..probably right next to an early 80's Bo Derek look-a-like.


----------



## pignit

Jeff.... I seem to have lost my Premier Membership.


----------



## Dutch

So Steve, how do you really feel. What don't you like about the new forum? Jeff asked in another post to tell us what you like and dislike. Your "HATE IT!!" is the kind of feedback we can't really address.


----------



## 5lakes

Well, I've been checking out everything I can find and I haven't messed anything up yet.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm sorry, Mr. Black, that you don't like it. I hope you will give it more of a chance to grow on ya.

For myself, I believe this is a HUGE improvement. I liked the previous, but this is great! It's easy to navigate, easy to find what I want, etc. I have a couple of things in my mind, but I'll wait a bit to see if I'm just not seeing what I'm looking for.

Thanx to everyone that helped with the change and thanx to all of the members for making this THE best smoking meat site!


----------



## meateater

TulsaJeff said:


> You have to click on "Source" and add a <br /> where you want the line to break
> 
> For instance:
> 
> first line<br />
> 
> second line<br />
> 
> third line<br />
> 
> fourth line<br />
> 
> fifth line
> 
> After the 5th line it will not break any further it will just run together. A great way to put more than one item on a single line is to separate them with bars (just above the Enter key).


I was just looking for that info, thanks.


----------



## TulsaJeff

MRBLACK947 said:


> This is the most god awful forum software I have ever seen or tried to navigate.
> 
> HATE IT!!!
> 
> WTF?  Everybody uses VBulletin for a reason.


Most folks love what they are used to but that is NO reason to not change. Back when vBulletin first came out, I am sure folks were saying these same sort of things.

I understand fully that you feel that you hate it but give it a few days.. if you will have a somewhat open mind, it may just grow on you. It may not, just give it a chance.

At the very least, instead of just being critical, which doesn't help anything or anyone, just point out what you like and dislike in a more helpful manner.

I appreciate your feedback.. just try to make it constructive. That works best for all of us.


----------



## rdknb

I am getting used to the place, and I know in a day or so I will have it figured out. In chinese the symbol for change means impending doom or increased oppurtunity. It is just the way you look at it


----------



## pandemonium

is the background going to remain white? please no its very bad on the eyes to me anyway


----------



## TulsaJeff

Yes.. we kept it the same background color it was before. Are you on a laptop or desktop?


----------



## pandemonium

TulsaJeff said:


> Yes.. we kept it the same background color it was before. Are you on a laptop or desktop?


on laptop now and its much different than before maybe the text makes it look different? but its very bright


----------



## tom37

> The signatures on this platform are more limited than what we have been used to. For some this is a good thing and for others.. not so good. There are some significant changes coming down the pike on signatures to allow some images and such but not sure how soon this will happen.


My vote on the Sig's would be, I think it would be great to have the ability to show a pic or pic's. BUT, in my opinion I would like to see them from left to right about 12 lines tall at the this font size.

I really disliked having to scroll down 20 feet to get to the next post. Just my opinion tho.

BTW I can't say that there is anything I dislike so far. It is different but what the heck. LOL kinda overwhelming to have so many pages of new post. I don't think I will make it thru all of them. Oh ya it did take me like 5 minutes to find the dang spell checker.


----------



## mrblack947

Sorry Guys,

Hate is an awful strong word.  I was just venting.

When I join a forum I utilize my UserCp to it's fullest advantage.  I put my favorite forum pages in there and that is all I use. Subscribed threads automatically end up in there. So on and so fourth.  It's the v bulletin way.  

I feel like I have been knocked back to the UBB days.

I am sure I will get used to it. 

Also when I first logged in it wouldn't let me really navigate anywhere.  Probably not cookied up all the way or something.


----------



## TulsaJeff

> Sorry Guys,
> 
> Hate is an awful strong word.  I was just venting.
> 
> When I join a forum I utilize my UserCp to it's fullest advantage.  I put my favorite forum pages in there and that is all I use. Subscribed threads automatically end up in there. So on and so fourth.  It's the v bulletin way.
> 
> I feel like I have been knocked back to the UBB days.
> 
> I am sure I will get used to it.
> 
> Also when I first logged in it wouldn't let me really navigate anywhere.  Probably not cookied up all the way or something.


I may not be totally understanding what you're referring to but the subscription system on this platform is extremely flexible per user.

I do think it will take everyone a few days to find all the golden nuggets of wonderful features located on this platform.. view it as a great adventure


----------



## pandemonium

im with you on the pics man some people had like three giant pics of their grills and equipment to scroll through, the pics should have a size limit for sure.


Tom37 said:


> My vote on the Sig's would be, I think it would be great to have the ability to show a pic or pic's. BUT, in my opinion I would like to see them from left to right about 12 lines tall at the this font size.
> 
> I really disliked having to scroll down 20 feet to get to the next post. Just my opinion tho.
> 
> BTW I can't say that there is anything I dislike so far. It is different but what the heck. LOL kinda overwhelming to have so many pages of new post. I don't think I will make it thru all of them. Oh ya it did take me like 5 minutes to find the dang spell checker.


----------



## pandemonium

how did my reply get inserted into your post? weird


pandemonium said:


>


----------



## tom37

pandemonium said:


> how did my reply get inserted into your post? weird


That's a really easy question to answer.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It must be new site magic!!!  Thats gotta be it.


----------



## pandemonium

uhhg well maybe i need to stay away to lose some weight lol or go blind here hehe

well i see what it is i just went to another board like our old one and the blue font is much easier on the eyes imo


----------



## TulsaJeff

pandemonium said:


> on laptop now and its much different than before maybe the text makes it look different? but its very bright


We'll see if anyone is experiencing the same problem.. thank you for your feedback.


----------



## mythmaster

MRBLACK947 said:


> Sorry Guys,
> 
> Hate is an awful strong word.  I was just venting.
> 
> When I join a forum I utilize my UserCp to it's fullest advantage.  I put my favorite forum pages in there and that is all I use. Subscribed threads automatically end up in there. So on and so fourth.  It's the v bulletin way.
> 
> I feel like I have been knocked back to the UBB days.
> 
> I am sure I will get used to it.
> 
> Also when I first logged in it wouldn't let me really navigate anywhere.  Probably not cookied up all the way or something.


I actually think that this new system is even better!  Whenever I log in, I'm immediately shown a list of threads that I've either started or just posted in -- even ones that have been pushed back several pages!  PLUS, when I click on "All New Posts", every thread that I have posted in shows up highlighted with a blue background.  I don't subscribe to threads, so I don't know how that works here, but I expect that it is quite functional once you figure it out.

Just my $0.02


----------



## justpassingthru

Thanks Dutch, Jeff and Lugnutz for the help with my avatar, from what I can see from reading here this change over is a monumental task and you take the time to help with such a trivial thing, all I can say is:

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU,

that is one of the reasons I'm here at SMF, the help and friendliness of all.

There is a person that I'm unfamiliar with apparently working behind the scenes, Cristina7, that sent me a PM with a pic she found on the net that will work for me and even offered to install it as my avatar, THANK YOU Cristina7. 

Man, I've never been helped (or felt like I could even ask for help without being flamed) like this anywhere else on the web, SMF is a class act and people friendly, again, THANKS to you Jeff for your kindness and good principles and in all the people working for you.

Gene


----------



## mythmaster

> Originally Posted by *JustPassingThru*
> 
> ...SMF is a class act and people friendly,..


Yes, it certainly is, and that is precisely why I immediately became a Premier Member even though I'm unemployed and completely broke.  One couldn't possibly ask for a more friendly site or one with more information than this one.

Kudos to Jeff and all of the SMF members for making this the best experience on the whole interwebs!


----------



## TulsaJeff

MRBLACK947 said:


> Sorry Guys,
> 
> Hate is an awful strong word.  I was just venting.
> 
> When I join a forum I utilize my UserCp to it's fullest advantage.  I put my favorite forum pages in there and that is all I use. Subscribed threads automatically end up in there. So on and so fourth.  It's the v bulletin way.
> 
> I feel like I have been knocked back to the UBB days.
> 
> I am sure I will get used to it.
> 
> Also when I first logged in it wouldn't let me really navigate anywhere.  Probably not cookied up all the way or something.


The UserCP was definitely useful on vBulletin.  While things are organized in a different way now, we still have the ability to subscribe and now, all those subscriptions appear right on the home page.  The activity feed which says "Recent SmokingMeatForums.com Activity" at the top can be used in two ways.  You can use it similarly to the "all new posts" page, or you can filter it down so it shows just your subscriptions.  Other UserCP functions like editing your profile or email address can be found on your profile.  If there's something you cannot locate, post a new thread about it specifically and we'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## lugnutz

wholly smokes I helped someone..wonder if it was the Bo Derek thing??? LOL


----------



## blue

Cool, my adds are for web cam girls...classy and sexy


----------



## Dutch

pandemonium said:


> how did my reply get inserted into your post? weird


If you're not careful, your reply will end up in the quote.  You need to make sure that your cursor is above or below the blue box where the quote is.

BTW-if fixed your entry~


----------



## TulsaJeff

Blue said:


> Cool, my adds are for web cam girls...classy and sexy


If you see ads that are not appropriate please report them via the feedback form.. they can be blocked.


----------



## cuclimber

TulsaJeff said:


> If you see ads that are not appropriate please report them via the feedback form.. they can be blocked.


So how do I get the inappropriate ads again, mine are only for grilling accessories... Just kidding.  However, I do have some issues with the new format, though I haven't had the time to really delve into it.  I'll try to provide a more detailed critique later on.


----------



## TulsaJeff

CUclimber said:


> So how do I get the inappropriate ads again, mine are only for grilling accessories... Just kidding.  However, I do have some issues with the new format, though I haven't had the time to really delve into it.  I'll try to provide a more detailed critique later on.


Detailed critiques are welcomed


----------



## blue

I'm not saying anything is wrong with it by any means....


----------



## TulsaJeff

I have implemented some magic into this forum.. get a premier memberships and abra cadabra.. the ads disappear


----------



## indyadmin1974

TulsaJeff said:


> I have implemented some magic into this forum.. get a premier memberships and abra cadabra.. the ads disappear


Fact!  I did this yesterday...after some nice admin showed me the link...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I really like the Where to Buy deal on the Smokers and More page BTW...my wife, she doesn't like it...she wishes you would turn it off...so I'll stop buying stuff...


----------



## igolf2

Sorry - but new format is confusing and annoying!  Why fix what was not broke????


----------



## dionysus

Funny, but I am getting emails from friends asking how come I'm sending them ads for Smokers and what not. Strange coincidence that these emails started the same time the format changed .....


----------



## TulsaJeff

vBulletin was and is a very broken tool.. does it have some cool features here and there? Yes

Did it have all the features we wanted without having to use duct tape and baling wire.. In our dreams


----------



## tom37

Jeff I have a question,

I have the premier so for the heck of it I turned off the adds. This is what I got when I load the all new post page.







The bad news is when I click a post this is what I see.







I have double checked and my no add box is still check marked, its not a real big deal for me since I have a 23 inch monitor but for someone with a smaller monitor it could make things tough.


----------

